# Sad News from work



## chelvis (Mar 3, 2012)

So my newest tegu, Kiska, is named after one of the wolves I take care of at work. Sadly she passed away this week. She had a few health issues but made it just one month shy to her 16th birthday. 

She was one of my favs, mainly because she was so wolf like compared to some of the others in her pack. She would avoid people but peek around bushes and stuff to watch you. Last year we had to put her on a kibble diet to help with a kidney issue and Kiska hated it, she never had kibble before only fresh meat. We she found a great way to get around this kibble stuff we gave her. She would dump the kibble out and then sit and wait. Squirrels and ravens would come in to eat the kibble and Kiska would grab a raven or two a week doing this! So smart for an old wolf. 

I have had wolves come and go, I have even seen some of the animals I got to know shot and killed, but this lose has hit me unusually hard. 

I know there are people on here to hate wolves and want nothing more to see them all dead, I am not trying to change that option. Just keep in mind this is an animal that I worked with everyday, I got to see her at her best and sadly had to help her go when it was her time. 

I will forever remember Kiska as the sassy old wolf she was. Luckily my tegu Kiska has a very similar personality which is why I gave her that name. 

[attachment=4029]

[attachment=4030]


----------



## reptastic (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, sound to me like she lived a happy life, she was beautiful


----------



## Kimmie (Mar 3, 2012)

very sad  but i bet she had a happy life she was very beautiful


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 3, 2012)

_My condolences she was a Beautiful old girl, on a good note she passed peacefully and surrounded by people who cared for her._


----------



## Josh (Mar 3, 2012)

What a beautiful animal. Sorry to hear about the loss. 
What kind of work do you do?


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 3, 2012)

So sorry. She was gorgeous!


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 3, 2012)

I work at a wolf conservation center in California. I am the animal care manager now but do a lot of the repairs and things as well. Currently we focus on the Mexican Grey Wolves, but Kiska was part of our education pack which is a group of Alaskan wolves.


----------



## spark678 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear! She sure is a beauty.

Since you know a lot about wolves I was wondering if you have seen the movie The Grey. Can wolves really do that?


----------



## chelvis (Mar 5, 2012)

The Grey is just a movie. In the North America there has only been two fetal attacks by healthy wild wolves. If a plane was to crash in the middle of Alaska hypothermia and bears would be a much more of a worry than wolves. Wolves try to avoid people if at all possible. They also don't really like to go for prey that is willing to fight back, its too much work and in winter there is always easier prey out there. 

As for the movie, it was ok. Lots of computer graphics and no real plot but it might just because I know more about wolves so I didn't get so into it.


----------



## reppinREPS (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats a bummer,on a brighter note, I dont think I told you, but I have a Wolf Hybrid!!


----------



## Orion (Mar 6, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss, I am sure she was close to your heart. It looked like she had a strong spirit and I am sure she made a lasting impression on whomever cast their eyes on that magnificent animal. Keep your chin up and remember the good times and I am sure there are others that need your care now.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 6, 2012)

She was an amazing with, I think her nephew misses her more, he use to still play with her even in her old age and when she was separated. He has been howling for her ever scenes we put her down. She is greatly missed. 

reppinREP, I did not know that. I owe ya an email to try and arrange this tegu thing. Sorry I had to rework my schedule to be there when the vet came up, I got another sick wolf to care this week and still waiting to hear his availability before i know what days I have off.


----------



## Dana C (Mar 6, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. Your description of her and your bond with her made me choke up a bit. Again, I am very sorry. The world is not a better place without her and her kind.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear that.. I love wolves, my older half brother up in Marysville, Ohio has a female wolf he saved when he found her mom shot killed. She's almost 3 years old now and acts like a pet dog around him, and only him.


----------



## RamblinRose (Mar 6, 2012)

She was just so beautiful (Alaskans is by far my favorite) and yet so sad of a loss for you and her nephew. : (


----------



## chelvis (Mar 7, 2012)

The Alaskans are very goofy where I work. We have 15 Mexican grays, one of which is just hilarious and my favorite. I will have to post some pictures of them when I get a chance. Its a real dream come true to come to work everyday and see them.


----------



## reppinREPS (Mar 8, 2012)

No rush, my lizards are still sleeping. Whenever things cool off just let me know !! Gotta love the WOLF!


----------

